# flickering parpadeo sólo en SDDM pero con ATI[resuelto]

## chrootman

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1098368-start-0.html

Tengo exactamente el mismo problema, de flickering con SDDM, pero uso ati, el problema es sólo de SDDM porque ya estando dentro del entorno no hay flickering. También uso systemd, el problema es sólo visual porque si puedo entrar en gnome, cinnamon, kde, etc. No se ralentiza el cursor tampoco. Es como un relámpago grisáceo aleatorio.

~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log

```
 [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
```

Last edited by chrootman on Sat Jun 19, 2021 4:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## chrootman

Saqué la opción de uxa que es para intel y ya no hay flickering. 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf

```
#   Option      "AccelMethod"  "uxa"
```

Puse esa opción porque me ocurría esto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1134405.html

En fin, cesó el flickering.  :Laughing: 

----------

## chrootman

Lo configuré de la forma # Xorg --configure que leí que está obsoleta y ya no me muestra:

```
_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
```

Ni tampoco:

```
[   775.962] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   775.962]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   775.962] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   775.962]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   775.962] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   775.962]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   775.962] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   775.962]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   775.962] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   775.962]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   775.962] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   775.962]    Entry deleted from font path.
```

Esto a pesar de instalar las fuentes:

```
emerge --ask xorg-x11

usermod -aG tty chrootman
```

Por lo tanto reinstalé xorg-server

```
$ sudo emerge --ask x11-base/xorg-server

$ sudo systemctl stop sddm.service

$ sudo Xorg -configure

$ sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Y mejoró el rendimiento.

~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log

Instalar:

```
emerge x11-libs/libX11 x11-base/xorg-server x11-apps/xinit x11-libs/libXrandr x11-libs/libXinerama x11-libs/libXft x11-apps/xrdb x11-apps/mesa-progs x11-apps/xrandr x11-misc/unclutter x11-misc/xclip x11-misc/pcmanfm x11-base/xorg-drivers x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati x11-terms/rxvt-unicode x11-apps/backlight
```

Al parecer no es lo mismo que instalar solo:

```
emerge --ask xorg-x11
```

----------

